# how to change "Edit In Photoshop" color profile?



## Linda (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm new to Lightroom and this forum although I'm a long time Photoshop user. I've got Lightroom set up to apply the ProPhoto color profile when editing in Photoshop. We are wedding photographers and need to supply our brides with jpg images which converts them to srgb, of course. I've found in the process Photoshop is shifting the colors rather badly. So I though  I would change the "Edit in Photoshop" setting to Adobe 1998 instead of the ProPhoto. Unfortunately I can't figure out how to do it. Can someone walk me through the process of change these settings? 

I hate this, I'm so knowledgeable in Photoshop now I feel like a total beginner!

Thanks for any help,

Linda


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2014)

Linda, Welcome to our forum.   You can change the default ColorSpace of the file sent to PS using the External Editing tab in Preferences.


----------



## Linda (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Cletus,

Duh, I must have looked in the preference window like 20 times and never did see it. I think after the first couple of times I got annoyed and there was no hope I would find it then. I may not need to change it anyway. I've got a extremely underexposed image that I adjusted to look really, really good in ProPhoto and it was the one that was changing when I switched profiles in Photoshop. I tested others and they are fine. I may just need to do some more tweaking after I switch it to jpeg, or just not give it to her. 

Thanks again,

Linda


----------



## clee01l (Mar 16, 2014)

ProPhotoRGB has the largest envelop of the three common color spaces. sRGB the smallest.  With ProPhotoRGB that means that more of to possible colors are retained during processing. When moving to a smaller color space (sRGB) on converting to JPEG, Image Colors that fall outside the sRGB boundary need to be set to the nearest color available in sRGB.  This IMO should be done when the 8 bit JPEG is created at the end not in the middle when everything is still 16 bit.  I am assuming here that you are shooting 12-14 bit RAW and processing this as a 16 bit image in LR & PS.   LR always uses the largest color space (ProPhotoRGB) and Adobe recommends passing a 16 bit ProPhotoRGB TIFF or LR adjusted RAW to PS if you need additional processing that only PS can do.  For the most part I would think you should be able to most of your wedding shoot entirely in LR and only use PS for HDR, Panoramas and the occasional image that needs layers.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2014)

You might also try editing in LR with soft-proofing enabled and switched to sRGB, so you can see how it'll look in sRGB from the outset, while still working with plenty of elbowroom.


----------



## Linda (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you for the response Cletus,

Your description 
of the editing process is exactly the approach I was taking. I edited everything in LR to the extent that I could on the camera raw images. This was done days ago and now I'm working on the "formal" shots that needs different adjustments that entail layers like switching heads, one woman could not keep from blinking. I also have a couple of plug-ins that do an outstanding job and do run the fully adjusted image through them in Photoshop. Like I said in my earlier reply the other images look great when converted to the lesser color profiles.

The image that had me going nuts yesterday was one that was way under exposed even though the off camera flash went off. We know it went off as there is a reflection of it off to the right in the windows behind the subjects. We need to figure out what the deal was on that and correct it before our next shoot, but that is camera related. It was kind of a spur of the moment pose that they did on their own and I think out of necessity to catch the shot we shot before the flashes had a chance to recycle completely. I would just ditch it but it is the best version of that pose and think they would want it. The image looked beautiful, almost to the point that it looked like a well exposed shot after I adjusted it. Then I switched color profiles to see what it was going to look like in the jpg version I pass on to the bridal couple, it was amazing how much the image changed after I converted it to srgb and even adobe 1998. As it is now I can't give this to them, so I will need to figure out what my next step is 
with it. 

I was operating on around three hours sleep yesterday (I'm getting too old for that) and wasn't thinking too clearly, am halfway through our two week deadline on this wedding and came up against a couple of problems, hence all the questions that I probably would have figured out on my own if I was better rested. Hopefully today will be better!!

I took advantage of Adobe's photographer's offer in November and installed LR then. I have not had a chance to really get into in until now, on our first wedding of the season. I'm really liking LR but there is definitely a learning curve as with everything 
Adobe offers. 

Thank you again for your help on this,

Linda


----------



## Linda (Mar 16, 2014)

Victoria,

This is an excellent suggestion. 

Thank you,

Linda


----------

